# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Alguien ha probado o conoce "mano ocullta" de Sean Fields?

## Lukan

Buenas, pues eso si alguien conoce o ha probado el Hidden hand o mano oculta de Sean Fields.

Qué podéis decir (por aquí) del juego? Merece la pena? Es lo de siempre? Es que como sabéis de los videos me fío poco jejejee. Y no hay muchas review por ahí.

http://www.tiendamagia.com/mano-ocul...ds-p-8392.html

Gracias por comentar y saludos!!

----------


## ericmelvin10

Pues tiene pinta de ser una especie de fp pero de otra zona de la mano.
Va sin hi o al menos así lo entiendo yo.

----------


## Lukan

La verdad es que no tengo ni idea, pero en alguna parte he leído que el gimmick es fácil de construir. A ver si alguien que lo haya visto o lo tenga puede decir algo también sobre ángulos, reseteo, etc...

Saludos!

----------


## Ray0

yo también voi detras de el, haber si hay alguien que lo conozca.

----------


## Ochosi

No he podido verlo en directo, pero por lo visto y oido en reviews, es mas semejante en concepto al Raven.

----------


## MrTrucado

Bueno he de decir que yo tengo Hidden Hand, vi el video y me impactó tanto que ya pregunté por el efecto antes de que saliera al mercado.
Tengo que decir que una vez en mis manos, no me ha defraudado, pero tampoco me ha enamorado, viene con un dvd, donde te explica como colocarlo, angulos malos, porque tiene sobre todo un angulo malo, lo ideal sería tener la gente por delante de ti, y totalmente rodeado no se puede hacer.
Se puede hacer sin mangas, pero remangado, no se puede hacer en camiseta o camisa solo, y hasta ahí puedo decir.
Que se pueden hacer los mismos efectos con tecnica? pues puede ser pero a los efectos del dvd les da mucha mayor claridad.
He de decir tambien que me parece un efecto genial para magia con anillos, para las monedas yo no me atrevería, pero objetos pequeños si, o un billete por ejemplo.
Distancia para realizar el efecto metro o metro y medio se puede hacer.
Ahhh y se me olvidaba, el objeto lo haces desaparecer, y lo puedes volver a recuperar, cosa que con el raven que que se decía por ahí arriba no se puede.
Un gran efecto seria hacer desaparecer un anillo, y con la misma mano sacar unos monederos tipo nido y que el anillo esté allí.  Por ejemplo. 
Su manejo es facil, se puede llevar todo el día semipuesto, y en dos segundos lo colocas listo para hacer magia.
Es buena compra? pues depende, de cada uno, pero yo no creo que lo deje en un cajón, pero a lo mejor otro ve el gimmik y no le gusta, yo es un gimmik que le veo potencial pero con el publico por delante como ya os he dicho

----------


## Iban

En los foros de café no es que lo pongan muy bien... Y en un review de uno que trabaja para la propia marca que lo comercializa, el pobre suda tinta para justificar que no es tan malo como dicen, y no te creas que suena muy convincente. Reconoce que sí, que bueno, que es que...

----------


## Lukan

jejejee pues si el que lo comercializa no lo defiende a capa y espada... A ver que no se pueda hacer rodeado para un gimmick para magia de cerca para mí es un handicap pero salvable. Y el que se pueda recuperar el objeto desaparecido es un tanto a favor la verdad.

 Como dice Mr. Trucado todo depende de cada uno y del uso que le vayamos a dar, como todo.

Muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios. Es un placer debatir de magia con vosotros, sea lo que sea  :Wink1: 

Saludos!

----------


## GPER

mis disculpas por revivir este tema, pero vi que lo están vendiendo en una casa magica y me interesó. Vi sus opiniones pero tengo un par de preguntas mas..

Este juego se puede realizar con cualquier obejto?? o sea no es necesario que sea un accesorio ya arreglado de antes? podria realizarse impromptu con un objeto que te dè el publico... ? y en la actualidad hay algun otro efecto que se le paresca? apariciones y desapariciones?  gracias   :Smile1:

----------


## Lukan

Los objetos no van "arreglados" de antes. Como dijeron en posts anteriores con unos va mejor q con otros.

Saludos!

----------


## GPER

muchas gracias  :Smile1:   la verdad que por el precio vale arriesgarse a comprarlo  :Smile1:   ahora, se necesita habilidad?? lo consulto porque tiempo atras quise comprarme TARANTULA, pero en la tienda me dijeron que primero deberia aprender sobre HI (creo que asi le llaman aca) y me compré uno bien básico, pero ni con ese pude, jkajka la verdad que no supe ni siquiera armarlo....

soy cartomago mas que nada, por eso no conosco mucho sobre otras variantes

----------


## Lukan

jejejje para qué no se necesita "habilidad" en magia?

----------


## GPER

me lo compré y ni siquiera supe como instalarlo... en el DVD no es explicito, que rabia jkaka impotencia :S  
alguien me podria enseñar de alguna manera ?? pensé que se explicaria paso a paso y no es asi.

----------


## Lukan

Pues hace tiempo que no lo toco y no te puedo ayuda rmucho... Podrías preguntar en la tienda donde lo compraste?

----------


## GPER

intentaré ver si de la tienda me dan una manito. Por ahora opté por cortarlo nomas, no se si se hacia asi.. supongo, ya que viene muy largo....
y no se si soy yo y mi piel, pero no pega..

no se si me atreva a ocuparlo en publico, para videos creo que está bien, pero le veo muchos angulos ademas que 100% invisible no es...

----------

